# I joined the Plasti-dip band wagon. :)



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I didnt realize how much work was involved with this, lol, but I got the rally stripes on the hood and the rear chrome done.
















I want to stripe down the front and the roof and trunk, and dip the wheels for winter. Those will be for another day.

What do you guys think?!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks good Taurus. I have the rear spoiler and trunk piece both dipped and it looks really good with the victory red.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I wanted to do this so bad, but the girl won't let me! Looks awesome. Nice and aggressive


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great! Really like the balance of the stripes with the sunroof.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Plasti dip some eyelids?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks all. :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Plasti dip some eyelids?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Thats not a bad idea. Ill look into that. Thanks jakk.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Man that looks really good, I like it! 

At tips on doing the stripes?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks awesome, very cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Man that looks really good, I like it!
> 
> At tips on doing the stripes?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


It was rather simple, i used the center crease of the hood as a center point, measured 6 inches out from each side, top and bottom, used string to make the straight lines, and measured 10 inches out in each stripe, straight lined the outer edge, taped off, and painted. 

I hard part was pulling the tape off without pulling the stripe off with it. Very, and I mean VERY carefully, i used a safety blade to slice the plastidip without cutting into the paint. Managed it just fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

What prep work did you do on the "chrome" strip in the trunk lid?

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nothing. Just washed the car and wiped it down with a rag after drying.

It's funny, I've been told to scrub off wax before painting, but just last week I put a coat of insulator wax on. The plasti-dip mated to it just fine.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is plastidip self etching?

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice job. You must have great patience removing the tape so clean without leaving your hood looking like a chopping block.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I understand your pain on removing the tape. I just painted my office. Removing the tape also took my paint 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mick said:


> Very nice job. You must have great patience removing the tape so clean without leaving your hood looking like a chopping block.


Thanks Mick.

Yeah, it took probably almost a half hour just removing 4 strips of tape on the hood lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ive been contimplateing doing my trunk chrome as well, im not a fan of hood strips but it you did a great job on doing this, i may have to do this too  i hate chrome


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good Ryan.  good job!


Btw it's MUCH easier if you do the lines last then when they are STILL wet, remove the the tape at sharp angle.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Looks good Ryan.  good job!
> 
> 
> Btw it's MUCH easier if you do the lines last then when they are STILL wet, remove the the tape at sharp angle.
> ...


Wow, that makes so much sense! lol.. good call Terry!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just did the bumper.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks awesome. Like tecollins1 said the best way on plasti-dipping stripes is doing quick heavy coats not allowing the plasti-dip to dry in between each coat. You need to be more careful this way so you don't create the run effect, then you just remove the tape when it is still wet and won't need to worry about the plasti-dip coming off.

I have plans for my Cruze next year involving the the chrome around the fogs, front grill, window trim and rear bumper trim. Along with using the metallizer on my MSW rims.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish I had the nerve to do that. It looks great!!! Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> I wish I had the nerve to do that. It looks great!!! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


Thanks!

If it were normal paint, I'd shoot myself for doing it, lol. But because its a rubberized coating that peels off without harming your paint, I figured I'd give it a shot. lol.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you've given us all courage 



Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I need to do my wheels before snow the flies here in NEO. Not sure I want to do black though as there's enough beaters around here with them. Thinking about going white.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I need to do my wheels before snow the flies here in NEO. Not sure I want to do black though as there's enough beaters around here with them. Thinking about going white.


You should do it soon so I can see if its what I want to do


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I think you've given us all courage
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


More pics to come as I progress!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be honest, I like it better with just the hood.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That's ok Mick. I'm a sucker for stripes.. I'll live it out for a while and get other opinions. If more say the hood is better alone, then I may 'peel' it off the bumper.

We'll see. For now, I'm enjoying it. Cruze was getting a lot of looks driving to my parents today. Unique to say the least, I'd say.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenever I first put my stripes on; looking from the drivers seat on to the hood it always made me smile  

So when you planning on using up the other 5 cans  


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

At first, I saw the picture when you texted it to me and thought it looked badass. Now that I see it in a larger format, it still looks badass, but it also looks like a moustache because the roof isn't done, lol. 

I do like it, but I think it would look much more complete with the roof and perhaps trunk lid as well.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> At first, I saw the picture when you texted it to me and thought it looked badass. Now that I see it in a larger format, it still looks badass, but it also looks like a mustache because the roof isn't done, lol.
> 
> I do like it, but I think it would look much more complete with the roof and perhaps trunk lid as well.


Well he does have a sun roof.
I don't think the roof will blend well if it had strips. Def could do the trunk lid though. Kind of the way mine is (no roof stripes)


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think the the outer lines will be just inside the sunroof so it should be fine. Once those are on I think it will flow better.

I was going to say it reminds me of the Hitler stache although it's the complete opposite lol

I would recommend the bumper lines to follow the curvature of the lower opening. Kinda hard to explain with text, but just so they don't end on the corner.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What I was talking about with the roof is that the sunroof being black it's going to look like an "H" up there 

Since there's already a black accent on the roof (the sunroof) might as well leave it be. If you throw stripes up there 95% of the roof is going to be black---- if you do that then you might as well do the whole roof then.
that's all I'm say'n
Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mick said:


> I would recommend the bumper lines to follow the curvature of the lower opening. Kinda hard to explain with text, but just so they don't end on the corner.


I know exactly what you're talking about, I had that in mind, and may do it!

To answer your guys question, yes, I do plan on striping the rest. It was more time-consuming than I originally thought and did not have time to get it all done. I plan on doing the roof and made the stripes so they would be flush(or close to) with the width of the sunroof, and trunk lid too.

After that, I'm going to dip the wheels, and be done. 

I'll post pics as I progress, I'm spending alot of time on these so it turns out nice.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> What I was talking about with the roof is that the sunroof being black it's going to look like an "H" up there
> 
> Since there's already a black accent on the roof (the sunroof) might as well leave it be. If you throw stripes up there 95% of the roof is going to be black---- if you do that then you might as well do the whole roof then.
> that's all I'm say'n
> ...


Yeah I see what you mean. I don't know, I'm still going to give it a shot. If it doesn't look right, I'll just 'peel' it off.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> At first, I saw the picture when you texted it to me and thought it looked badass. Now that I see it in a larger format, it still looks badass, but it also looks like a moustache because the roof isn't done, lol.
> 
> I do like it, but I think it would look much more complete with the roof and perhaps trunk lid as well.


Am i the only one that went back to the picture to see the mustache?

OP: It looks awesome! Nice job, must've taken alot of patience to it


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Am i the only one that went back to the picture to see the mustache?
> 
> OP: It looks awesome! Nice job, must've taken alot of patience to it


Thanks! It wasn't so bad once I learned the wetpaint trick with removing tape, that was the time-killer before.


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey did you do the chrome lip under where the light for the licence plate it if so how did the dip work out with the light how did you stop from peeling have been wanting to do that


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

When I did my chrome strip I took the inside cover out of the trunk and removed the strip from the trunk lid. I took everything off except the camera which I taped off.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

papoose42 said:


> Hey did you do the chrome lip under where the light for the licence plate it if so how did the dip work out with the light how did you stop from peeling have been wanting to do that


No, I just dipped the chrome that was flush with the trunk.. I stopped at the bend. 

The best thing to do with avoiding peeling, as other members told me, is to pull away the tape while the paint is still wet.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

You given me courage, I think I'm gonna dip the area under the headlights for starters. My 96 Camaro was like that. Then I may press on to stripes. Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Post your pics!


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Question though, having never used this stuff before, does the dip harden over time? Become brittle? Any fading issues? If so, would one need to strip and reapply ever so often? 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't know the true answer, but some are claiming to have 0 problems with this stuff.

MY guess would be it shouldn't harden, shouldn't become brittle, and may fade after a few years.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you! Gonna give it a try, I will post pics when completed, thanks Taurus! 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine has been on for 10 months or so. And still looks good. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Here you go guys.. project complete.

Dipped the trunk lid and spoiler, along with 1LT wheels.
























Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This looks pretty sick now!
:goodjob:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, I love the sun roof. Looking really good!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks dudes. haha I was telling Terry(tecollins), I started dipping the rest at 8am this morning.. finished up around 1.. lol.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Yeah, like that, haha. Looks pretty cool man.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> ^^ Yeah, like that, haha. Looks pretty cool man.


Thanks! I did this a few days ago. I also did the rear chrome bar, emblem, and that chrome strip on the rear valance.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks very good. Nice and clean. My kids discovered this stuff when a teammate plasti dipped his baseball helmet. Now they've been looking at car pics and want me to do the same this summer on my ECO....not sure I'm young enough for this sort of thing, but since it peels off...maybe try it and see what happens?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! I like how you have the exhaust exit the car.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I wanted to do this so bad, but don't know where to start! Looks good. :wink:


----------

